# Due to ................



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 12, 2021)

Testors no longer supplying Clear or white Waterslide decal paper I now use Sunnyscopa Inkjet decal paper 
with better results than Testors decal paper ever had. 
Finished up a few Sierra series pen 


 blanks using mostly Curly Maple 

 and some Birdseye Maple 

.
Les


----------



## sorcerertd (Sep 12, 2021)

They look good.  I've been thinking of trying this due to people requesting themed pens that you can't really find kits for (aviation themed for example).  Is that CA, polish, apply decal, more CA to finish/protect it?


----------



## mark james (Sep 12, 2021)

Lovely work Les.  Nice when you are forced to find a better product.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 13, 2021)

sorcerertd said:


> They look good.  I've been thinking of trying this due to people requesting themed pens that you can't really find kits for (aviation themed for example).  Is that CA, polish, apply decal, more CA to finish/protect it?


Todd, 
These are done using MINWAX WBOM Clear Gloss Polyurethane applied using my Dipping Method.
Les


----------



## leehljp (Sep 13, 2021)

Excellent work. Glad you found a better decal paper. Thanks!


----------



## RichAldrich (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jrista (Sep 13, 2021)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Testors no longer supplying Clear or white Waterslide decal paper I now use Sunnyscopa Inkjet decal paper
> with better results than Testors decal paper ever had.
> Finished up a few Sierra series pen View attachment 316838 blanks using mostly Curly Maple View attachment 316839 and some Birdseye Maple View attachment 316840.
> Les



Thank you for the notice! I have a potential customer who is looking to buy, perhaps on a semi-regular basis, sets of pens that will either need laser engraving or decals. I was just looking at the Testor's decal paper, and they seem to recommend only color laserjets. I've been wondering how well inkjets work with decal paper, and whether there is bleed of the inks. I'm curious what your experience is there. Do you use water to wet your decals, or something else? And is there ever any run? Dye inks or pigment?


----------

